# Solved: "Invalid Security Certificate" alert when I try to open hotmail, others



## Panzer4 (Nov 25, 2003)

I just reinstalled Win XP and now when I try to sign on to Hotmail and several other sites I get the following message:

login.live.com uses an invalid security certificate.

The certificate is not trusted because the issuer certificate has expired.
The certificate will not be valid until 6/18/2008 5:00 PM.

(Error code: sec_error_expired_issuer_certificate)


What gives?

Michael


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

Check your Windows Time & Date


----------



## Panzer4 (Nov 25, 2003)

Duh! That did it. Thanks a lot.

Michael


----------

